# cobia in bayou chico



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

Messing around after work yesterday mullet fishing on sanders beach I noticed some jacks churning the water around a menhaden school in casting range. So I grabbed a lightweight rod out of the truck just to get a rod bent for a little while. Brand new daiwa plug tied on, I launched it 200 yrds toward the jacks..... nothing..... and again.... nothing... by then about 7 or 8 people are around me asking questions as to why im throwing a giant lure around in the middle of the day. Third cast.... WHAM!! drag starts screaming out and the people around me are amazed that someone actually hooked something bigger than a pinfish out there. after about 5 min, the fish comes flying out of the water at least 6 ft in the air flipping trying to throw the hook. I saw a brown figure but didnt really pay any attention to the white stripe down the side and just assumed i hooked into a small blacktip... after about 10 min of 10lb test fight I saw the fish, Its a damn cobia! lol trying to keep calm, I eased the fish to the beach where I had a little kid take a couple pictures and off the 3in short ling went to fight another day. thanks for reading


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Too cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Aww man, 3 inches short?!?! Well, good on ya for releasing it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice surprise for sure

I'm sorry, but did you say 200 yards on your cast?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:notworthy: Wow two football fields :notworthy:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Ive fished over there for years and ive yet to catch ir see a cobia. At least there is a chance of catching them here.njce fish!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulation on a rare bayou catch. 200 yards is a heck of a cast. I can barely hit a deer with my 270 from that distance.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Come on guys you are reading a report from the king of exaggeration. He doesn't post reports much any more, too bad cause they were worth the laugh.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

6 ft high is a serious jump... but then again, its prob hard to tell how high from 200 yards away

just messin with ya jd, nice catch and thanks for sharing.. look out for tons of dudes in towers cruising chico in the next few weeks.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I've often wondered how far my longest casts go with all things working in my favor (line, lure, wind, etc.).


----------



## danielp (Jul 19, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

That's an incredible catch. Congrats!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you guys kill me lol. 4 oz lure, 10 lb braid. not too hard to chunk it that far. so sorry, 150 yards.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool, when did they come out with Daiwa Salt Pro minnows that are 4 oz? :whistling:


----------



## Young Guns (Oct 21, 2011)

Very Cool!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice fish dude... young fisherman are expected to exagerrate... you will get better at it, with age comes wisdom.. Sometimes. Good report young fellar


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet catch but even 150 yards?? 

Cmon man..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Sweet catch but even 150 yards??
> 
> Cmon man..


Measuring casts ends up being the same as weighing fish. You're always left scratching your head and thinking "I know he's heavier than that".


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

I dont care how far the cast was. Nice catch at Sanders for sure!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice fish and dont let these liars hurt your feelings if I ever heard a fish tale that was not at least streached double what fun would be in fishing


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yeah, i lied man. i just grabbed him as he was swimming by me. I dont even know how to cast  tight lines fellas. see ya on the water


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

haha you never fail to surprise me, nice fish


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

jdhkingfisher said:


> yeah, i lied man. i just grabbed him as he was swimming by me. I dont even know how to cast  tight lines fellas. see ya on the water


Keep casting. I once took a kayak to Cuba.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

We were pulling up on the barge when he was working it to the beach. I was blown away when I looked to see what he was fighting. There was a good stiff wind and he was chunking that lure a good distance. I'm glad you released it against what the on lookers wanted to do with it.


----------

